# I'm liking this Ohio River deal!



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

Caught a total of 6 fish. These are the ones I kept. The Striper was 24 inches. Didn't weigh him, but he seemed pretty hefty to me. The Walleye (I guess it could be a saugeye, but it looked like a regular old Walleye to me.) was 16. I only ever caught one other decent striper and man they can fight like a bastard. I have lost most of the decent fish I have ever hooked and I'm thinking "please don't break, please don't break, please don't break" with respect to the line. Caught one other small striper and another small wiper. Did manage to lose 2 nice new lures. 

I put in at Higginsport at White Oak Creek. And trolled with crankbaits around the mouth, down past the rock wall and up the other way. It was very nice down there. Very little activity. I'm sure, the right time of day/year you could hammer bass around all the stickups. I was going to go up the creek and cast for bass, but got tired and my dog got tired. All the fish came before noon. After that there were a couple of short strikes and that was it. Marked a lot of fish, especially larger fish in the midst of baitfish clusters. It was a great time all in all.


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

I believe with the splotches on the skin and the fin, it would be a nice sauger


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Voting sauger, I can see black dots on the dorsal fin.

Walleyes do not have the black spots. Walleyes also have a small patch of white at the bottom of the tail - saugeyes may also.

Glad to see that you got into some fish today.

We put in at Schmidt and encountered heavy fog, caught about a half dozen small hybrid/whites and a pair of big drum. Were not proud. Happy to catch anything that puts a bend in our poles.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice day! That's a sauger.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good for you....haven't caught that many since....................................................................................................................................be good/good fish'n


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I don't generally keep fish unless they're dying - gill hooked or caught really deep or something - or if it's a special trophy to get mounted since I am not a big fish eater, but I did make a meal out of some of these guys the other night and they were exceptional. You need to avoid the dark parts on the striper though since they are pretty fishy. It did take a day or two to get the fish smell out of the house though.


----------

